# I have no idea!



## Aquatic_Matt (Jan 24, 2007)

Just picked this guy up today.




























Have fun guys!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fire_Chair (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks like a lithobates.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

i would have to say this is the sulfur head hap, Protomelas spilonotus. The sulfur head peacock lacks the horizontal markings that the hap has, which can be seen in your pics.


----------



## Zaela Sedai (Jul 24, 2008)

He does look just like mine that was posted. So I guess we both just bought haps


----------



## Paul &amp; Emma (Jul 9, 2008)

looks a little like one we have called otopharynx lithobates downe 
Paul


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

seems artifcially hormoned


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

How big is the fish, I have 2 lithobates, z-rocks, that are almost 3 inches and they haven't turned the blue that the males develop.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Hormoned, and likely hybridized fish.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

I dont like the idea of injected dyes or hormoned fish. Its un-natural and does more harm than good. I understand if people want to attempt cross breeding for experiements because it can be a natural occurence. But i am more intersted in rare recessive traits that could be brought out by selective breeding.


----------



## 96firebird (Apr 5, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> Hormoned, and likely hybridized fish.


I'm kinda new at this, what do you see that makes you say that? To me, looks like a fish, lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm thinking Otopharynx lithobates and S. fryeri


----------



## grtdrake (Jul 30, 2008)

i have one that looks almost exactly like that. is that silver on the head or more of a yellow? mine is silver.


----------

